# US Open qualifying Walton Heath 27 May



## richart (Apr 30, 2013)

Not a game, but the US Open qualifying is at Walton Heath on the 27th May. It is a bank Holiday Monday.

It is a great day out, 36 holes, and costs nothing to watch. There wasn't even a carpark charge last year. Players outside the worlds top 50 play, and last year I watched Olly and Chris Wood in the morning, and Monty and JM Singh in the afternoon.

There are no ropes so you can get up close to all the players (not too close in Monty's case) Walton Heath is a great course for watching, very few trees, fairly flat, and all the holes are close together. There are food vans, drinks etc.

I will definitely be going so if anyone else fancies it, let me know and we could meet up.

Rich


----------



## Swinger (May 2, 2013)

I'll be hoping to join you mate. Looks like I will only have to bring a picnic for two!!


----------



## pendodave (May 2, 2013)

Has it been on the bank holiday before ? 

Just curious as to how busy it might be.

Watching pros in the flesh is a thought provoking experience


----------



## richart (May 2, 2013)

Swinger said:



			I'll be hoping to join you mate. Looks like I will only have to bring a picnic for two!!
		
Click to expand...

 Imagine a few from my Club will be going Steve, so make sure you pack plenty of food and drink !! 





pendodave said:



			Has it been on the bank holiday before ? 

Just curious as to how busy it might be.

Watching pros in the flesh is a thought provoking experience
		
Click to expand...

Not sure to be honest. It is always a Monday, but I think it was a working day last time. Last year Monty had the biggest crowd of approximately 100 spectators. Some groups had nobody watching so you can get up nice and close.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2013)

As discussed on the 'phone, Sam and I will be up for this subject to other commitments, and the weather of course!
Rob


----------



## TXL (May 18, 2013)

Also, there is the International Final Qualifying for The Open Championship on Monday June 24th at Sunningdale.  Exactly the same format as Walton Heath


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2013)

TXL said:



			Also, there is the International Final Qualifying for The Open Championship on Monday June 24th at Sunningdale.  Exactly the same format as Walton Heath
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, but Sunningdale is a dump Vera


----------



## MashieNiblick (May 18, 2013)

TXL said:



			Also, there is the International Final Qualifying for The Open Championship on Monday June 24th at Sunningdale.  Exactly the same format as Walton Heath
		
Click to expand...

I have been meaning to get to this for years but other things keep getting in the way. Hoping I can get there this year.


----------



## vkurup (May 18, 2013)

Walton Heath looks stunning..  Can we get a GM Forum meet there?


----------



## scratch (May 18, 2013)

This is a definite maybe for me, we are going to Wentworth on the Friday so see what the weather is doing before making a final decision  :thup:


----------



## JustOne (May 19, 2013)

I really want to go to this... someone remind me two days before!!!!! Just keep PM'ing me!!! :thup:


----------



## Rach.wills (May 22, 2013)

It's worth it definitely! Even if you pop over for a couple of hours, there are some great spots where both courses cross so you can see 2 greens and tees. I'll be marshaling from 6.30 please make my job worthwhile!


----------



## ADB (May 22, 2013)

I might pop in for a few hours from dropping the kids off at the grandparents - is it popssible to just rock up about midday or do you have to be there first thing?


----------



## richart (May 22, 2013)

snaphookwedge said:



			I might pop in for a few hours from dropping the kids off at the grandparents - is it popssible to just rock up about midday or do you have to be there first thing?
		
Click to expand...

 You can turn up at any time. It goes on quite late, as there is usually a play off, and it is 36 holes.


----------



## Rach.wills (May 22, 2013)

snaphookwedge said:



			I might pop in for a few hours from dropping the kids off at the grandparents - is it popssible to just rock up about midday or do you have to be there first thing?
		
Click to expand...

You can turn up whenever, it's 36 holes and starting from around 6.30. there will be people to tell you where to park and then you can decide where you want to watch from or which group you want to follow if you can find them.


----------



## richart (May 22, 2013)

Rach.wills said:



			It's worth it definitely! Even if you pop over for a couple of hours, there are some great spots where both courses cross so you can see 2 greens and tees. I'll be marshaling from 6.30 please make my job worthwhile!
		
Click to expand...

 If you let us know which group you are marshalling, we will come over and cause some trouble. Followed Ollie and Chris Wood in the morning last year, and Monty and JM Singh in the afternoon. Think this year I will not walk so much and find a good spot to watch from. I take it you are a member at Walton heath ?


----------



## ADB (May 22, 2013)

Thanks both, I will drop in for a few hours then. 

Is there a competitor list/ start times publised anywhere - couldn't see one online (it really flies under the radar)!


----------



## Rach.wills (May 22, 2013)

snaphookwedge said:



			Thanks both, I will drop in for a few hours then. 

Is there a competitor list/ start times publised anywhere - couldn't see one online (it really flies under the radar)!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen one as yet, expecting an email over the weekend and will post it if I receive it.


----------



## User20205 (May 22, 2013)

richart said:



			I take it you are a member at Walton heath ?
		
Click to expand...


stop it !!!

let them get to double figures before you invite yourself over


----------



## Rach.wills (May 22, 2013)

richart said:



			If you let us know which group you are marshalling, we will come over and cause some trouble. Followed Ollie and Chris Wood in the morning last year, and Monty and JM Singh in the afternoon. Think this year I will not walk so much and find a good spot to watch from. I take it you are a member at Walton heath ?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that haha. 
If you get out to the 5th tee on the new course you have:
14th tee Old
13th green old
13th green new
obviously 5th tee
and you can vaguely see 14th tee new and 4th green. 

Good spot I'd say but it depends whose coming round and what time you are there.
Happy Spectating


----------



## richart (May 22, 2013)

therod said:



			stop it !!!

let them get to double figures before you invite yourself over 

Click to expand...

 You have nearly 2000 posts and I am still waiting for an invite to your place.


----------



## User20205 (May 22, 2013)

richart said:



			You have nearly 2000 posts and I am still waiting for an invite to your place.

Click to expand...

PM me some dates & I'll set it up :thup:  mid week good for you? I'm sure we could get a couple of others :thup:


----------



## richart (May 26, 2013)

Aiming to get to Walton Heath with Smiffy about 10.30. If anyone wants to meet up will aim to get to the hospitality outside the clubhouse, and near to the first tee on the Old Course at 1.00. We will be wearing a carnation in our button holes.


----------



## scratch (May 26, 2013)

Here are the times for tomorrow

http://www.waltonheath.com/Content/TheDraw.pdf


----------



## pendodave (May 27, 2013)

Made if to this for a few hours this morning. What a great day out.

Free parking, free entry, very small crowds, walking around with the groups like you were Ken-on-the-course.

I can't think of a better way to watch pro golfers, and will definitely be trying to fit the sunningdale open qualifier in.

First time I've been to Walton Heath. Nicely presented heathland course, but the noise of the m25 would get to me if I played it every week.

Must be one of the best 'ruined by road noise' courses in the UK.


----------



## richart (May 28, 2013)

Brilliant day. Got there by 11.00, and left after the play off at 8.00 pm. Not sure about the noise comment as we didn't hear anything. Perhaps we were upwind.

Good value for nothing.


----------

